# Looking for a a great Cigar Lighter



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

The best cigar lighter I ever used was the Vector Gear lighter. It was a torch lighter that used the "LEAN BURN" system and really wasn't like other torch lighters as it didn't produce a thin bright blue visible flame, but more of a thick column of heat where the flame was nearly invisible. 

I recently bought a colibri quantum lighter because it seemed to use similar technology, but the flame, while very hot, wasn't tall so you'd have to hold the cigar very close to nozzle and the heat would end up burning your finger before lighting the cigar. 

I can't find the Gear lighter anymore since it was discontinued so I'm looking for some alternatives that are similar.

Thanks. :cb


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not really sure of any other similar lighters, but I have the Vector Thundra which is awesome, and a no name triple torch which works equally well. Also, a lot of folks here like the Blazers


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothing but the Blazer this for me...


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have this lighter: http://www.taboocigars.com/product.sc?categoryId=21&productId=1161

It's a double jet. You are welcome to it. PM me your addy.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Xikar Exodus. I have an extra one I picked up if you are interested pm me.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the Xikar Fuego's


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blazer PB - 207. 

You can thank me later!! :tu


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Vector tir pump is outrageous

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

SHOE said:


> Nothing but the Blazer this for me...


Is this the Blazer you're refering to? Never heard of these before now. The darn thing looks like a grenade...lol... I love it. Was looking for something a bit more "sophisticated" but this thing looks too cool.

So let me ask the newbie question: Why is this the preferred lighter by many on the forum?

I think I might pick this thing up. :w


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

lightning9191 said:


> I have this lighter: http://www.taboocigars.com/product.sc?categoryId=21&productId=1161
> 
> It's a double jet. You are welcome to it. PM me your addy.


Thanks for the lighter offers, you guys on this board are generous to us newbies... very cool. I think I may pick up the Blazer though.


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

Gov said:


> I have a Xikar Exodus. I have an extra one I picked up if you are interested pm me.


Gov, thanks for the offer. I looked at the Exodus and it's a great style. A little more of the sophistication I'm looking for. Like it a lot. If I don't go for the Blazer I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Blazer PB - 207.
> 
> You can thank me later!! :tu


Hahaha, oh Mr Maduro - better than the Magic 3 flame torch you sold me?

It gets my vote as the best lighter out there!


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

SHOE said:


> Nothing but the Blazer this for me...


One great thing about Blazer's the fact that it's got a Zippo insert which comes in real handy since I'm a Zippo trickster. Though I've not only got that one. I'm a lighter collector. Especially Zippo.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Blazer CG-001. I love this lighter. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SHOE said:


> Nothing but the Blazer this for me...


:tpd:


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

Sophicles,

As you can see there are a boatload of choices out there. I have just about all the ones that were mentioned up there and I would re-iterate their recommendations. 

If you find yourself smoking fat cigars, then you will want at least a double torch if not a triple torch. Of course as you smoke, you may need to touch up the cigar a bit to keep it burning even. This is where a single torch works best. 

I find myself using my Blazer triple torch to light the cigars and then I carry my Z-plus insert in my Zippo for a touch up. The Z-plus has been my least troublesome lighter and I highly recommend that everyone carries one of these things. Its not a clunker in your pocket and if you find yourself sparking something up away from your home base it will do the job just fine. 

Lastly, always go with the 5x refined fuel as it will help minimize problems.


Best wishes,
-EB


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

It's been brought up many times in other threads, but since it's not in this one, I'll step up: S.T. Dupont Xtend. 

*Clean, sophisticated look that's easy on the eyes. I get compliments on it all the time, esp. from the ladies. Its fairly unique lighting bar means that anyone borrowing it to light their cigarette is going to ask questions and/or be thoroughly enamored of it. Has proven to be a conversation-starter in all the best ways :tu 

*Fits well into your pants pocket - good for having with you while out walking/talking/smoking. Also tucks away nicely into any open spot you have in your travel humis like Otterboxes, thanks to its slim profile. 

*Single-flame + large reservoir = fewer refills than a double or triple flame torche. Gets the job done with the least amount of fuel.

*Least expensive among the S.T. Dupont lines. It's more expensive than any of the other suggestions here, but if you're not prone to losing lighters, you'll have it for ages.

*Nearly three years of use, and mine continues to function perfectly without any problems. Comes with a great warranty.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Agan, the BLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

sophicles said:


> Thanks for the lighter offers, you guys on this board are generous to us newbies... very cool. I think I may pick up the Blazer though.


 You won't be sorry. I picked one up shortly after entering the cigar world and have been entirely satisfied with it.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

muziq said:


> It's been brought up many times in other threads, but since it's not in this one, I'll step up: S.T. Dupont Xtend.
> 
> *Clean, sophisticated look that's easy on the eyes. I get compliments on it all the time, esp. from the ladies. Its fairly unique lighting bar means that anyone borrowing it to light their cigarette is going to ask questions and/or be thoroughly enamored of it. Has proven to be a conversation-starter in all the best ways :tu
> 
> ...


Listen to the man.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Depending on how quickly you are looking to pull the trigger on a lighter, I have been asked by one of the members here (The Duke) to put together a group purchase on Blazer lighters. I am working out the details and will be posting in the next few days in the Retailers Section.
Luke should get the credit for the idea though :ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

muziq said:


> It's been brought up many times in other threads, but since it's not in this one, I'll step up: S.T. Dupont Xtend.
> 
> *Clean, sophisticated look that's easy on the eyes. I get compliments on it all the time, esp. from the ladies. Its fairly unique lighting bar means that anyone borrowing it to light their cigarette is going to ask questions and/or be thoroughly enamored of it. Has proven to be a conversation-starter in all the best ways :tu
> 
> ...


Been keeping my eyes open for a group buy on these forever and a day.............:hn


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Blazer.

Period.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

My roomate has the blazer and it looks to be the all-around champ in terms of value and performance.

I however have an ST Dupont, and in terms of class, this wins hands down. I am not worried at all about durability, i've heard some crazy stories about this lighter.

One guy dropped it two stories, forgot about it, then backed over it in his truck. came back and lit it back up. Brought it in to get a new body under warranty.

I have a few gas station torches to travel with and let others use just so that if they are lost or broken, they arent that big of a deal.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

There is an ever tech lighter group buy going on right now, Don't watch the video unless you really want a cool lighter, once you watch it your hooked. It's like if Macgyver was a lighter. Oh Yeah it's like that! in the retailer section.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Just picked up a Lotus table one and it seems real nice. Will it continue to work as good as it does now who knows.


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Check this out: clicky clicky


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i just bought (literally- about half an hour ago) a ronson jetlite from CVS for less than five bucks. what a terrific buy, it looks great, works great and is cheap. can't wait to use it.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I have this no-name double flame torch I got for free from Cheap Humidors, and a Solo lighter I got at my B&M for $25. Guess which one works so much better


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

The Vector Pinnacle is suppose to work with the exact same technology as the Gear was suppose to, if you are looking to get something like that again. They seems to be around $60. I've never used either so I can't really comment on either. I personally use cheaper lighters like Ronson Jetlites, z insert, and cheap dual flame that i can't remeber the name of. They all work great. Just stay away from Colibri.

Link to Pinnacle stats :
http://www.vectorkgm.com/catalog/lean_burn/pinnacle-lighter.html


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i used my jetlite last night for the first time, and i must say it worked really well. perfect burn and easy to use. highly recommended!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

SHOE said:


> Agan, the BLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!


:tpd:

Works great everytime.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Depending on how quickly you are looking to pull the trigger on a lighter, I have been asked by one of the members here (The Duke) to put together a group purchase on Blazer lighters. I am working out the details and will be posting in the next few days in the Retailers Section.
> Luke should get the credit for the idea though :ss


My Blazer just bit the dust so I would be interested in picking up a couple new ones. Let me know when you post...I don't see all the threads.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I picked up this one -

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3425

It holds a lot of fuel and is kept at home. You can change it from soft flame to torch. It took around 10 days for it to show up, but for $10 and change shipped, I'm happy.:ss


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

benjamin said:


> i just bought (literally- about half an hour ago) a ronson jetlite from CVS for less than five bucks. what a terrific buy, it looks great, works great and is cheap. can't wait to use it.


The Wally World near me sells the single jet Ronson JetLite for $2.94.

Not a bad deal considering. Good touch up lighter for the big stogies.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I was in Target the other day looking through the camping section and Coleman had a $15 Windproof single flame butane lighter, which in turn is made by Colibri! 

Not the best out there, but if you live near a Target, its unbeatable for the price!


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

I am waiting for the Evertech GB to end, I do not want to step on Replicant Argent with a Blazer GB at the same time.

Dave



CigarGal said:


> My Blazer just bit the dust so I would be interested in picking up a couple new ones. Let me know when you post...I don't see all the threads.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

grinch said:


> I picked up this one -
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3425
> 
> It holds a lot of fuel and is kept at home. You can change it from soft flame to torch. It took around 10 days for it to show up, but for $10 and change shipped, I'm happy.:ss


:tpd: this is what I use. Works great!


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I use a full size cigar torch when at home but when out this eBay blue 3 flame pocket torch does the job !


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

anything iLL corona, or zippo (blu)


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

It seems like these lighter/torches ever cease to end...I still think the Blazer PB-207 is excellent even for the cost...Sure you can get away with a cheap gas station torch, but the Blazer is just much nicer....make sure to get nice butane as well such as Vector (located at most Williams and Sonoma stores) =)


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I originally picked up a Vector Dupla Torch for my pipes but have been using it for cigars as well. It has a single torch as well as a soft flame mode and a built-in punch in the bottom. I get things started with the torch then use the soft flame for touch ups as it's easier for me to see the orange flames than the blue.


----------



## NAV3 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've always liked the ST Dupont X-Tend series. I have two of them...and a Gatsby


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

i have a vector. i picked it up the other night. vector xcaliber. im a gadget freak. dual flame and cutter all in one. now i just need to get some good cigars


----------

